#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Хатха-йога и янтра.

## Геннадий Юрич

Вопрос не к теоретикам, а тем кто ранее не менее года основательно занимался хатха-йогой, а потом решил сменить её на янтра-йогу.
Какие-то значительные различия в физическом и психическом плане вы ощутили?  Хатхой увлекаюсь больше года уже и реально вижу ее пользу для здоровья, и хорошее средство регулирования праны и успокоения ума. Но как -то увидел видео с янтра-йогой и заинтересовался. Там конечно же сплошная динамика в сравнении с относительной статикой хатхи. Дыхание я так понимаю чаще. Вот и подумалось. А есть ли отличие в ощущениях? Я не говорю о о более сложных этапах как в той так и в другой системе, а о доступных методах для любителя. 
Не хочется  начинать изучать на себе. Для этого может понадобится пару месяцев. Не много вроде. Но может есть тут такие кто уже опробовал и то и другое?

----------


## Фил

Статика и динамика это разные подходы. И то и другое стоит попробовать и чередовать. И там и там есть плюсы и минусы. Не успеете в динамике все понять, а в статике нет виньяс.

----------

Геннадий Юрич (06.11.2014)

----------


## Sojj

Я начал заниматься янтра-йогой в конце 2011 года и практикую до сих пор. Именно с янтры начал свое знакомство с йогой.

Сейчас основной аспект йогической практики перешел в плоскость хатха-йоги и я попытаюсь объяснить свои ощущения и мысли - ПОЧЕМУ.

1) Первое и самое главное для меня - это физическая нагрузка. В янтра-йоге я был постоянно неудовлетворен тем, что "не дорабатываю". Тяжелые янтры из 3-4-5 группы без развитого тела очень трудно выполнять, их редко дают инструктора даже на продвинутых курсах. При этом, основой янтры является концентрация внимания и дыхания, без тренированного и послушного тела - добиться ПРИМЕНЕНИЯ янтра-йоги не представляется возможным лично для меня - тут не тянется, там ноет, это не получается. При этом, за полтора занятия янтрой, примерно до середины 2013 года - мое тело и физические кондиции практически не изменились в плане увеличения гибкости и подвижности.
Изучая хатха-йогу я получил возможность "перебежать" по десяткам преподавателей разных уровней, увидеть РАЗНЫЙ подход к преподаванию и выстраиванию комплекса позиций для занятия - от откровенно вялых, до невыполнимо сложных на моем уровне. Практикуя хатху - я вижу реальное изменение в уме и теле. Тело поджарое - ум - спокойный.
2) В янтре корень всего - это кумбхака и пранаяма. От одного инструктора слышал, что сами янтры (позиции) подобны дереву, а кумбхака и пранаяма - плоды с этого дерева. И сначала надо вырастить дерево. А как его вырастить, если на 9 из 10 курсов, проходящих в Москве осваивают предварительные комплексы и 1-ю группу янтр. Редко - 2-ю. Мне стало скучно из раза в раз изучать одно и то же. В хатхе легче отследить свой прогресс. Я выбираю трудную для меня асану и усердно ее практикую на протяжении, например, 2-х недель. Или пока не могу расслабленно выполнять ее 30-60 сек. Как отследить свой прогресс в янтра-йоге не понял. Об этом мне говорили многие продвинутые инструкторы - что многие бросают, не доходя до стадии ПРИМЕНЕНИЯ йоги. При этом, Фабио Андрико (международный инструктор) говорит о том, что "практикуйте каждый день по полтора часа и через полгода всё сами поймете". У меня не получилось, результат - ослабление мотивации.

На мой взгляд, и я получил подтверждение со стороны опытных практиков и инструкторов - практиковать янтра-йогу гораздо легче, имея некий базис йоги и гибкое тело.
Я изредка посещаю коллективные занятия и практикую предварительные комплексы и 1-ю группу янтр для тренировки внимания и гладкого дыхания, чтобы не забывать эти навыки.

Теперь что касается твоих вопросов - ощущения различаются достаточно сильно. 
Предварительные комплексы хорошо освоить в любом случае - они невероятно эффективны и в чем-то просты.
10 минут практики комплекса "цигджонг" (первый комплекс "расслабление суставов и связок") с правильным дыханием - заряжает энергией на пол дня, расслабляет дыхание и основательно "прогревает" тело - самое то в начале дня.
Психический аспект - это удовольствие, расслабление, умиротворение. Пожалуй, практика хатха-йоги - ЗАРЯЖАЕТ тебя энергией для выполнения своих сансарических функций, а практика янтра-йоги - дарует возможность практиковать присутствие в повседневной жизни и учиться объединению дыхания и движения, дарует возможность оставаться расслабленным на протяжении дня (тренируемый навык).

И напоследок - если ты не получишь своего опыта янтры, то сравнивать бесполезно, это только твой личный опыт - как реагирует тело и ум на практику. Благо, инструкторов и классы по янтре найти не так уж и сложно сейчас.
Всех благ!

----------

Алик (07.11.2014), Валериус (25.02.2015), Геннадий Юрич (06.11.2014), Фил (06.11.2014), Эделизи (06.11.2014)

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

Спасибо!

----------


## Эделизи

> Предварительные комплексы хорошо освоить в любом случае - они невероятно эффективны и в чем-то просты.
> 10 минут практики комплекса "цигджонг" (первый комплекс "расслабление суставов и связок") с правильным дыханием - заряжает энергией на пол дня, расслабляет дыхание и основательно "прогревает" тело - самое то в начале дня.
> Психический аспект - это удовольствие, расслабление, умиротворение. Пожалуй, практика хатха-йоги - ЗАРЯЖАЕТ тебя энергией для выполнения своих сансарических функций


Уважаемый Sojj, не подскажите, какие направления хатха-йоги (не специалист, но их множество по-моему) помогли эффективно работать с телом и не потерять мотивацию?

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

Sojj, хотел бы прояснить один момент. Что вы имели в виду когда писали, что хатха помогает справляться с своими сансарическими делами, а янтра находиться в осознанности. 
Во первых, а какие дела могут быть кроме сансарических?
Второе, следуя из установок на осознанность во время практики которую давал Сатьянанда Сарасвати они то как раз и приучали постепенно быть внимательными как к телу так и к дыханию. Даже скажу больше. Когда вы принимаете одну из асан, чем это не дзадзен только закрученный например. Как по мне в динамике янтры гораздо сложнее быть внимательным. Впрочем вы правы, надо пробовать.

----------

Фил (06.11.2014)

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

> Уважаемый Sojj, не подскажите, какие направления хатха-йоги (не специалист, но их множество по-моему) помогли эффективно работать с телом и не потерять мотивацию?


Эделизи, мотивацию к чему?

----------


## Эделизи

> Эделизи, мотивацию к чему?


Геннадий Юрич, сколько раз записывалась на хатха-йогу, меня на один урок хватало - вот не понравился мне ни один учитель. Так, чтобы захотелось и второй раз пойти и третий и четвертый. Вообще - основная задача любого педагога: замотивировать ученика. 

И sojj писал про мотивацию. Иначе откуда появится энергия на занятия?

----------


## Фил

> Геннадий Юрич, сколько раз записывалась на хатха-йогу, меня на один урок хватало - вот не понравился мне ни один учитель. Так, чтобы захотелось и второй раз пойти и третий и четвертый. Вообще - основная задача любого педагога: замотивировать ученика. 
> 
> И sojj писал про мотивацию. Иначе откуда появится энергия на занятия?


А что не нравится?
Может Вам просто хатха-йога не нравится?
Она далеко не всем нравится. 
Мне наоборот, только хатха-йога и нравится из всех видов физкультуры. 
Все остальное - жуткая скукота  :Smilie:

----------


## Эделизи

> А что не нравится?
> Может Вам просто хатха-йога не нравится?
> Она далеко не всем нравится. 
> Мне наоборот, только хатха-йога и нравится из всех видов физкультуры. 
> Все остальное - жуткая скукота


Может. Но всем же вроде как нравится ))) 
Мне китайские практики нравится. Но там наоборот, не тело отстроишь, а когда пестуешь зародыша поправишься на дцать кг. Сами же учителя цигун рекомендуют вспомогательные физ. упражнения (( Что кроме йоги? Танцы не люблю, пилатес скучный. Аэробика вроде тех же танцев. Аквааэробика имеет малую эффективность, хотя полезна. Вот кроме йоги чтобы тело привести в форму достаточно быстро ничего не лезет в голову.

К тому же в детстве в СССР самостоятельно занималась йогой по книге какого-то болгарина. И лотос полный и ноги закидывала. Классе в шестом. Нравилось.

----------

Алик (07.11.2014), Геннадий Юрич (07.11.2014)

----------


## Фил

Да ну, йога маргинальное занятие и нравится далеко не всем.
Поэтому выдумывают всякие "веселенкие" стили и фьюжны.

Может Вам - железо? Не пробовали? Не бойтесь попробовать!

----------

Алик (07.11.2014), Эделизи (07.11.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> Может Вам - железо? Не пробовали? Не бойтесь попробовать!


Как в воду глядели: занималась железом в институте, очень нравилось.
Счас даже не знаю: спина.

----------


## Фил

> Как в воду глядели: занималась железом в институте, очень нравилось.
> Счас даже не знаю: спина.


 Тем более спину качать, мышечный корсет нужен.
Только техника очень важна, без инструктора не обойтись.

Спина! А в хатха-йоге так себе спину уделать можно, и мениск порвать, и шейные позвонки свернуть, и плечи вывихнуть, что никакие приседания/становая тяга не сравнятся  :Smilie:

----------

Эделизи (07.11.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> Да ну, йога маргинальное занятие и нравится далеко не всем.
> Поэтому выдумывают всякие "веселенкие" стили и фьюжны.


Извините, Геннадий Юрич, за офтоп.
Фил, а почему Вы называете йогу маргинальной? Ведь представители заводов и деревень ей не занимаются. Все как -то средний класс и выше. Не говоря уже о всяких Мадоннах.

----------


## Фил

> Извините, Геннадий Юрич, за офтоп.
> Фил, а почему Вы называете йогу маргинальной? Ведь представители заводов и деревень ей не занимаются. Все как -то средний класс и выше. Не говоря уже о всяких Мадоннах.


Я имел в виду, что это не норма, не для всех. Маргинальный - находящийся на границе.
Free jazz - это например маргинальная музыка.
Ну или издательство "Ad Marginem" не про декласированных элементов книги выпускает.

----------

Алик (07.11.2014), Эделизи (07.11.2014)

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

> Геннадий Юрич, сколько раз записывалась на хатха-йогу, меня на один урок хватало - вот не понравился мне ни один учитель. Так, чтобы захотелось и второй раз пойти и третий и четвертый. Вообще - основная задача любого педагога: замотивировать ученика. 
> 
> И sojj писал про мотивацию. Иначе откуда появится энергия на занятия?


Эделизи, лично меня несколько лет назад вдохновила (замотивировала) книга "Тантрические техники йоги  и крийи" свами Сатьянанды Сарасвати. К тому же у меня начались проблемы с самочувствием и мотивация была. Через месяц занятий я как заново родился.  Через полгода жизненная сила так наполняла, что йоги стало мало. Записался и на айкидо и на карате. Йогу тоже делал. А потом вдруг ни с того ни с сего женился раз, другой. И года на 4 выпал в осадок. Теперь карма ударила по темечку и я с год как сам. Слава йоге, она меня вывела из кризиса. Что до инструкторов, то также проблема что и у вас. Не интересен никто. Я сам занимаюсь, хотя короткое время парочку секций посещал. Но это скорее было в поисках общения по интересам. Быстро надоедало и я уходил, не видел смысла платить деньги за то что и сам умею. 
Эделизи, попробуйте сами начать. Можете даже ту книгу взять что я упомянул в начале. Философию шиваизма, которая там иногда мелькает можно просто пропускать, а в целом книга написана очень увлекательно. Но это наверно субъективно.
А может вам и вправду, нужно на балет или на бокс:-)

----------

Алик (07.11.2014), Эделизи (07.11.2014)

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

> Тем более спину качать, мышечный корсет нужен.
> Только техника очень важна, без инструктора не обойтись.
> 
> Спина! А в хатха-йоге так себе спину уделать можно, и мениск порвать, и шейные позвонки свернуть, и плечи вывихнуть, что никакие приседания/становая тяга не сравнятся


А ещё самое страшное пукнуть громко :-)  Фил ну что вы о плохом. В любой деятельности можно себе навредить. Йога связана с травматизмом не более всего остального. Но это скорее из-за неосознанного выполнения асан, лезть поперед батьки в пекло плюс эго. В групповых занятиях начинаешь напрягаться чтоб как-то соответствать тем кто более гибок...но это как раз упадок всей этой фитнес системы. Все, абсолютно все учителя предупреждают, внимание, внимание и ещё раз внимание к своему телу. Никаких болевых напряжений, все постепенно. Но нас, великих йогов, заносит.
Я уже через пару месяцев полез в стойку на голове. Падал десятки раз. Благо есть гибкость и умение падать, а так и шею сломал бы. Добился таки своего. А повзрослев оставил эту асану. В ней никакого толку нет. Точнее есть иные куда менее безопасные. Вот такое эго надутое. А вобщем-то суть йоги то совсем не в кульбитах:-)

----------

Валериус (25.02.2015), Фил (07.11.2014), Эделизи (07.11.2014)

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

> Извините, Геннадий Юрич, за офтоп.
> Фил, а почему Вы называете йогу маргинальной? Ведь представители заводов и деревень ей не занимаются. Все как -то средний класс и выше. Не говоря уже о всяких Мадоннах.


Это на Западе и возможно в Москве. Я вот типичный пролетарий, работа правда не тяжёлая.

----------

Эделизи (07.11.2014)

----------


## Sojj

Уважаемые коллеги, написано за день было много, постараюсь безлично ответить на все вопросы.

Какие традиции хатха-йоги? Это интересный вопрос. Так уж получилось, что все ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЫ или ЭКСПЕРТЫ в любой сфере жизни, с которыми я встречался, учились у многих учителей и пробовали разные системные и бессистемные подходы. Точно так же получается и в йоге - самые продвинутые учителя - адепты многих гуру, и от каждого из них почерпнули какие-то аспекты практики, которые им показались полезными.
Отдельно выделю линию преемственности йогина Дхирендры Брахмачари - о нем стоит почитать в интернете, в настоящее время одним из учеников его линии является Балмукунд Сингх, был у него на семинаре с пару месяцев назад. Эта традиция славится комплексом сукшма-вьяяма, динамической практикой йоги, сопряженной с пранаямой - ОООООЧЕНЬ сильно тонизирует, но обучать по видео не рекомендовал бы. В СНГ одним из преподавателей этого направления является знаменитый йоготерапевт Леонид Гарценштейн - его видео можно найти на ютубе, ВК и прочих ресурсах.

Работа с телом - это что-то глубоко индивидуальное. Давайте пытаться разбираться. В вопросе ЛЮБОЙ грамотной физической нагрузки есть три основных компонента: 1) процесс тренировки; 2) процесс питания и аспект поведения в повседневной жизни; 3) режим отдыха (сон + способы работы со стрессом). Нас будет интересовать процесс тренировки в йоге и тут разные традиции имеют разный подход. Где-то ученики берут на классы 2 комплекта сменной одежды и 2 коврика, потому что от пота в результате практики начинает скользить ВСЁ. А где-то освоение йоги начинается с одной минуты, за которой следует краткая шавасана  :Smilie:  Мой темперамент и внутреннее ощущение, состояние тела позволяет мне практиковать интенсивно, с минимальным отдыхом. НО. Как только начинается излишнее напряжение дыхания, или тела, или нехарактерные болезненные ощущения - я мгновенно выхожу из позиции и даю себе минимум 10-15сек. отдыха.

Сансарические дела это скорее такой шутливый обертон. Йога помогает всему, если не помогает (или даже вредит), - значит, это не ваша практика, либо вы что-то делаете неправильно. И в йоге, в значительной мере, "неправильность" связана с ложностью воззрения и применения, обычно это соревновательный подход к освоению практики ("у той су4ки лучше лотос, ну я сейчас вывернусь, даже если сломаю себе колени и утру ей нос"!), либо ожиданием, что занимаясь йогой - можно бесконтрольно жрать junk-food, употреблять алкоголь сверхмеры и принимать наркотики, регулярно курить и спать по 3-4 часа, насилуя свой организм. Нет, нельзя.

В динамике янтры невероятно сложно оставаться вконтакте со своим телом, вдобавок отслеживать ТИП дыхания и находиться вконтакте со своими чувствами и эмоциями (как проявлением аспекта энергии). Вся янтра-йога, фундаментально связана с принципом объединения Тела, Речи и Ума, и у вас должно быть яркое присутствие знания этих трех составляющих, чтобы практика была действенной. Я именно этот принцип и использую в хатха-йоге, но не распространяюсь об этом и не обсуждаю это с другими людьми, либо учителями. Это мое личное решение и понимание процесса йоги, которое меня не подводило.

Теперь пару слов о мотивации, я в этом, без ложной скромности кое что понимаю. Основная проблема падающей мотивации - нереалистичные запросы, ожидания и надежды от результата практики. Очень трудно это объяснить, но главный ПРОФИТ йоги - это приобретенный навык, ощущение и даже ОСМЫСЛЕНИЕ того, что наша жизнь и все сопутствующие феномены - являются не более чем ПРОЦЕССОМ. Йога может научить воспринимать жизни текуче, ощущать ее движение. Янтра дает ОЧЕНЬ, ОЧЕНЬ отчетливое переживание текучести внутренних и внешних процессов. Хатха тоже, но мне трудно судить насколько - фундамент йоги я получил через янтра-йогу. Похудеть с помощью йоги можно. Нарастить мышечную массу - можно в ограниченном количестве, практикуя силовые балансы, сложные перевернутые позиции, а также позиции стоя. НО только при условии соблюдения диеты и режима. Некоторые хотят всего и сразу, но йога не про это.
Для меня непрекращающейся мотивацией для занятия йогой становится динамика освоения сложных позиций, изменение ума и тела. Как я писал выше, выбираю сложную и неосвоенную позицию и через какое-то время осваиваю её. За счет этого, появляется уверенность в своих силах и возможностях.

Хатха-йога травмоопасна. Это факт. Но есть хорошая поговорка русская... дай дураку стеклянный буй, он его сдуру сломает.
Китайские практики отличаются от йоги, особенно, если мы говорим про цигун. Цигун - это опора на стопы, на ноги, тотальное ЗАЗЕМЛЕНИЕ.
Йога - это духовное развитие, полёт "ввысь". Разные цели и задачи.

Занятия железом могут быть интересными. Сейчас есть огромная масса фитнесс и тренажерных залов, в которых есть "умные", эргономичные упражнения, повторяющие естественные движения человеческого каркаса (в т.ч. мышечного) - травмироваться достаточно сложно. Правда, сужу по Москве. Есть что сказать, но не хочу захламлять пространство этой простыни )))) Как отступление скажу, что после занятий борьбой или иными боевыми искусствами - заниматься в тренажерном зале становится сильно скучнее  :Smilie: 

Надеюсь, информация показалась вам полезной, будьте здоровы и осознанны!

----------

Алик (07.11.2014), Геннадий Юрич (07.11.2014), Фил (07.11.2014), Эделизи (07.11.2014)

----------


## Амир

> Вопрос не к теоретикам, а тем кто ранее не менее года основательно занимался хатха-йогой, а потом решил сменить её на янтра-йогу.
> Какие-то значительные различия в физическом и психическом плане вы ощутили?  Хатхой увлекаюсь больше года уже и реально вижу ее пользу для здоровья, и хорошее средство регулирования праны и успокоения ума. Но как -то увидел видео с янтра-йогой и заинтересовался. Там конечно же сплошная динамика в сравнении с относительной статикой хатхи. Дыхание я так понимаю чаще. Вот и подумалось. А есть ли отличие в ощущениях? Я не говорю о о более сложных этапах как в той так и в другой системе, а о доступных методах для любителя. 
> Не хочется  начинать изучать на себе. Для этого может понадобится пару месяцев. Не много вроде. Но может есть тут такие кто уже опробовал и то и другое?


В плане "физкультуры" различия между йогами понятны, тем не менее физкультура она и есть физкультура.
Если же рассматривать эти йоги на самом деле, то общего не много:
1. хатха йога сосредоточена на присутствии на уровне тела и совсем не много касается энергетического уровня, который опять таки спроецирован на уровень тела. Соответственно результат может быть достигнут прилежной физической практикой.
2. янтра йога направлена на присутствие на уровне ума, что само по себе предполагает присутствие на уровнях тела и речи (энергии). Т.е. для достижения результата прилежной физической практики не достаточно, требуется способность оставаться в "присутствии".

----------

Эделизи (07.11.2014)

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

У хатха-йоги в идеале два продолжения. Либо раджа-йога либо кундалини-йога. Это ли физика?

----------


## Амир

> У хатха-йоги в идеале два продолжения. Либо раджа-йога либо кундалини-йога. Это ли физика?


ВСЁ, что спроецировано на физический уровень или понимается посредством физического уровня:
1. легко понять и практиковать, т.к. физический уровень предельно конкретен.
2. ограничено этим физическим уровнем  :Frown: . (даже если там живёт кундалини  :Smilie: )

----------


## Алик

> ВСЁ, что спроецировано на физический уровень или понимается посредством физического уровня:
> 1. легко понять и практиковать, т.к. физический уровень предельно конкретен.
> 2. ограничено этим физическим уровнем . (даже если там живёт кундалини )


Не скажите, есть такой физический уровень, что никаким умом не понять, как это делается. И , даже если думаешь, что все ясно, то все равно повторить не получится. ( например, пройти по канату, натянутому между двумя небоскребами)  :Smilie:

----------

Эделизи (12.11.2014)

----------


## Амир

> Не скажите, есть такой физический уровень, что никаким умом не понять, как это делается. И , даже если думаешь, что все ясно, то все равно повторить не получится. ( например, пройти по канату, натянутому между двумя небоскребами)


Разделение на уровни: тела, речи и ума, даются условно для удобства понимания, т.к. они не существуют отдельно друг от друга. И когда мы говорим о физическом уровне (уровне тела), то это не значит, что ума там нет  :Smilie: , просто мы находим "опору" для практики в "материальном мире".

----------

